# Diet for dogs with Lymphoma



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We tried different grain free wet and dry food. Eventually, we got to various flavors of Natural Balance, which we ordered online. We mixed wet and dry together. Duck, Chicken, Fish, etc., so he didn't get tired of one or the other. Added in lightly steamed broccoli, baby carrots, etc. for extra flavor. We cooked for him several times a week. Chicken breasts, fish, ground turkey ... and mixed in other ingredients like cottage cheese, green beans, beets, carrots, etc.

A sampling: Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Andy's Videos

The Omega 3/6 can be gotten by squirting good quality fish oil tablets over the food. They say krill is the purest as it comes from the Antarctic with less heavy metals in the water. Whole Foods and other health food stores have that kind of stuff.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Everything in moderation was our policy. Andy had frozen yogurt in the summertime. Don't worry too much about giving her stuff she likes .. like apple slices. The most important thing is letting her enjoy every day and experience new fun things ... walks in new places, swimming, eating out with you in outdoor cafes, even just taking a ride to McDonald's for McNuggets. Stuff that gets her tail wagging. To us, that was the most important thing. As long as he was having fun and enjoying every day, mission accomplished. A good MO for any dog


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I was going go recommend they contact you Andy's dad but you beat me too it!


----------

